# LT 1022 broken grease zerks on deck



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

I have an LT 1022, yeah, the one with the grease zerks located underneath the deck instead of on top. Not a very good spot for them, as the grease zerks have broken off of two spindles. Not sure what my options are on how to fix. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance. - Matt


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

EASYOUTS, EASY-OUTS, EZ OUT, EZY-OUT, Bolt Extractor, Screw Extractor 
Matt if your talking about what I call grease nipples, follow the above address to get a hint how to remove them, if I am off the mark with my translation of zerk then forget it. Let me know?
Cheers


----------



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks. I picked up a set of those, simply because I'm sure they'll come in handy someday. Upon closer inspection, I found that my grease zerks (nipples) completely popped out, instead of snapping off. So, I just had to tap a couple of new fittings in. Problem solved!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id suggest putting a dab of locktite thread locker on the zerk threads to prevent them from comming out again.

When i drilled and tapped a couple of my tractor mandrels i did that.


----------

